# Rear wheel bearings



## golfer97 (Dec 11, 2008)

I was reading the Chilton manual and it says when installing a new drum you have to put 10 ft lbs while rotating the drum then gradually back off. !0 ft lbs that is it? is that right????


----------



## vivalamexico (Dec 29, 2003)

well your first problem is your chilton manual. Use that for smores and firelight while you read your new bentley manual.


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

Sounds about right...rear wheel bearings take VERY little force to snug them up. You're only removing the slack/play until they turn smoothly and freely. Always replace the races too.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

golfer97 said:


> I was reading the Chilton manual and it says when installing a new drum you have to put 10 ft lbs while rotating the drum then gradually back off. !0 ft lbs that is it? is that right????


No, that is wrong.

Bentley manual page 42-8:

10Nm (87inlb) Translates to 7.25ftlb.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

You torque the bearings down to the Benteley spec while rotating wheel (have tire on the hub to make it ez to do that)..then you back off gently till you can just move the washer behind the nut with a screwdriver tip and finger pressure...DO NOT pry screwdriver against hub to move washer..if you loosen only till you can move with prying..bearing end play will be too tight and bearings will not be long for this world and you'll be doin the R&R all over again!


----------

